# Renovation without permit



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

Why would you even consider the expense...if it's something that's going to bother you, you have the right to ask the seller to prove that it's up to current code. Have the house inspected and see what they turn up...if everything looks good to them, then I'd be inclined to let it go. If your still not sure, have a person(s) (re-modeler/builder/electrician/plumber/ your comfortable with take a look at it.

What's _*love*_ worth to you?


----------



## SecretSquirrel (Jun 22, 2007)

hoffa02 said:


> We are considering buying a home but have learned the attic was remodeled without permit. Any experience on how to handle this? We love the place but aren't sure if it's possible to permit after the fact and what the cost would be (rough estimate)...
> 
> Thanks!


Why should any of this be your responsibility? I'd do a little research... contact the building inspections department, homeowner's insurance, etc. and ask them about your "hypothetical" situation and put the burden of getting the house up to code (and inspected) back to the owners. Make an offer with that contingency. Last thing I'd want to do is inherit a bunch of problems and it's possible there may be homeowners insurance issues with a house not up to code (or inspected).


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

R.S. hits on a good point regarding ''who'' covers that expennse, were the purchase to go forward. (I can imagine that Mike S., could have more to add to this, since his backgrounds is in real estate - if he's still around this forum)

Anyways - One possibility could be that the issue could be addressed as something the seller would need to resolve as part of the written conditions for the purchase.

(?)


----------



## curls00 (Jul 12, 2007)

Title Insurance, at least here in Ontario, means that any Code deficiencies are taken care of by insurance provided they "occurred" before you took posession.

For ~$200 its a very worthwhile investment. ie: If the sundeck was built w/o a permit and the City found out and required a teardown or expensive examination of footings, etc... the title insurance would take care of the expense, not the new owner who might have not known that the sundeck was built w/o permit.


----------



## jkrodger (Jul 10, 2007)

Are they counting the square footage of that un-permitted work? Technically they're not allowed to (according to our agent). I would have the seller's get it inspected to determine whether it's up to code. If it's not, don't take the house, you won't be able to count that square footage when you go to sell and you don't know what problems you'll inherit with it. If it is up to code then at least the owners have taken on any cost of the inspector and certification to prove it.


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

hoffa02 said:


> We are considering buying a home but have learned the attic was remodeled without permit.
> 
> Thanks!


 
What was remodeled? Any plumbing or electrical or structural changes?


----------

